# Sticky  Dayton Audio IO650B 6-1/2" Indoor/Outdoor Speaker Pair Black



## Reviews Bot

*Dayton Audio IO650B 6-1/2" Indoor/Outdoor Speaker Pair Black*

*Description:*
The Dayton Audio 6-1/2" 3-way speaker system is perfect for home theater use or as outdoor speakers. They feature a 6-1/2" polypropylene cone woofer with a rubber surround, a 5/8" polycarbonate tweeter to produce smooth detailed sound, and a 5/8" piezoelectric super tweeter.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Dayton*EAN*0844632056727*Feature*All-purpose 3-way speaker system*Label*Dayton Audio*Manufacturer*Dayton Audio*PackageQuantity*1*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Dayton Audio*Studio*Dayton Audio*Title*Dayton Audio IO650B 6-1/2" Indoor/Outdoor Speaker Pair Black*UPC*844632056727*UPCList - UPCListElement*844632056727*Item Weight*17 pounds


----------

